# Devils Lake Fishing Report - 8/1 Ed's Bait



## Ed's Bait (Jul 26, 2002)

Fishing continues to be quite good on Devils Lake. Walleyes are being caught 
in most areas of the lake with the Flats, Fort Totten area, and East Bay 
producing better than the other areas. In the Flats anglers are trolling 
cranks, using bottom bouncers with spinners, and slip bobbering the trees. 
Areas producing the best have been out from the Minnewaukan boat ramp, the Gap, 
Windsor Island, and Patience Point. In the Fort Totten area, anglers are 
jigging or running bottom bouncers on Ft. Totten and Cactus Point, and working 
the trees and old shoreline along the highway. In East Bay, anglers continue 
to catch fish trolling the Stromme and Foughty's Point area with cranks or 
bottom bouncers with spinners. Anglers are also slip bobbering the trees in 
these areas. Anglers are also finding fish by working the other points located 
throughout East Bay from Stromme's to the Woods Rutten area. For cranks, 
anglers are using smaller shad raps, jointed shads, walleye divers, and rip 
shads behind leadcore line. Pike continue to be caught thoughout the lake, but 
rocky points are producing the nicer sized pike. Perch fishing is picking up a 
bit with fish being caught along the trees in Creel Bay and near the Casino. 
The perch being caught appear to be a bit smaller than in the past though. 
This Sunday the Lake Region Anglers Association will be hosting their Annual 
Walleye Widows Tourney. Teams can consist of one male and one female, or two 
males and two females. It's a fun event and a meal is catered following the 
awards. Good Luck and Good
Fishing!!!


----------

